# Alternative usage of canned goods



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We all have canned goods, some more than others in our preps I found this an interesting twist on this prep

Recipe for Murder: Woman Allegedly Used Canned Goods to Beat, Kill Boyfriend | TheBlaze.com

Talk about getting canned.


----------

